# Hot Flushes after IVF treatment



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

It is 7 days since I last took Synarel or Menopur and I am still getting hot flushes. This together with a very poor response leading to the IVF being abandoned has me terrified this cycle has started my Menopause.

Has anyone else continued to get hot flushes after stopping thee treatment?

Pam x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

I Pam,

Sorry I can't help but it would ewise to speak directly with your clinic.

Good luck,

C


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It could just be that some of the drugs are still in your system, causing you to get these side effects...after all, the downregging drugs put your body into a temporary "pseudo" menopause which is why we get menopausal symptoms...

If you're concerned I would contact your clinic.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Pam,

Sorry to hear that your tx was cancelled    

I had a lot of hot flushes for a couple of weeks after my first cycle of IVF finished and like you thought I must be on the change or something as I hadn't had them during the tx only when I was put on a medical menopause before my laparotomy. I think it must take some time for the drugs to leave our systems. Thought I'd let you know that you're not alone in this and that things do settle but take a few weeks.

Hope you're feeling better soon. Good luck fo the future.

CG xxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thankyou for the replies. CG I am over the moon you experienced something similar and it wasn't the big M!

Congratulations Catherine I see you have hit the jackpot!

CG and Natasha good luck!

Pam x


----------

